# Afterfall : InSanity



## topgear (Dec 8, 2011)

Afterfall: InSanity is a post-apocalyptic horror-genre game, which sets the stage for players to experience the Afterfall Universe. It is our first production on such a large scale, only a couple years ago it was merely an amateur project started as a response to the huge success of Fallout. However, after a change of the game engine, with a new crew and finally a new producer, Nicolas Games, we have managed to put together a great team and complete the work this time at the level and quality that we always knew it deserved. Afterfall: InSanity is the most important project in the careers of many of our team members.

The year is 2035. Almost 20 years ago the citizens of The Republic had to search for a shelter from the hell of the Third World War. Yet, only few were fortunate enough to have a place waiting for them in the prepared shelters. With the passage of time the fear of death on the surface has bcome only an unpleasant memory, however, the seemingly safe hideout has turned out to be a curse which cannot be escaped. It was only a matter of time before somebody would snap, and thus the dream of safety becomes a nightmare prison.

 The protagonist of Afterfall: InSanity is a member of medical team which takes care of the mental and physical well-being of citizens living in the shelter. He specializes in the mental disorder caused by being locked-up for too long, yet he himself is not free of its symptoms. When all hell begins to break loose Albert has to find the answers to many questions, the where and the why, who is a real enemy and who a trusted friend.  He will have to face the dangers lurking in the darkness of the shelter and in Albert’s own mind, battling with his own weaknesses and fears.

InSanity as a survival horror genre provides a healthy dose of fear and adrenaline to any lover of this particular game setting.  Deep in the underground, trapped in the claustrophobic space with no hope for escape, the shadows hide secrets more dark and terrifying than the madness that takes over residents of the shelter.  

Albert will have to square off against countless riddles, monsters and difficult to make decisions. He has been given a challenging task. He will have to show superb reflexes, the ability of logical thinking and deduction, not to mention nerves of steel.

Play the game, overcome your fears, save the residents of the shelter and try to find a new safe harbor…

Afterfall: InSanity - Afterfall: InSanity -

Currently Playing this one ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2011)

^^Thanx for the news...

how is the graphics & gameplay?


----------



## roque (Dec 9, 2011)

i haven't played full yet but puzzles seem a bit annoying...its cool otherwise...


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Thanx for the news...
> 
> how is the graphics & gameplay?



The game is based on UT3 engine and the graphics though a bit drab looking is good enough - the gfx is a mix of me of Dark Sector and Rage IMO - the gameplay is good though - now I'm on going to fight with 2nd boss who was made out of wrecked Vehicles and metalic trash


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 12, 2011)

do post abt it more (ratings etc) after u complete the game...


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2011)

^^ I've completed this game on Sunday - though there is a big twist at the ending it could have been better - Also there are not many types of enemy/mutants you face and eliminating them in normal difficulty mode is very easy. The levels in the underground bunker with shadow or dark passages and rooms will give you creep some times but they are not very scary. Also the puzles you need to solve to unlock doors or do something else is based just a child's play - only exception is the reactor rioom and when you need to drive a little toy car to fix a door - actually controlling this one was a real fun.

Only fighting with transparent flying ghost type enemies and those self exploding mutants might seem to be a bit intimidating at first you just need to aim your and use your gun well and maintain moderate distance from those.

A thing to remember in later stages is that you should not expose yourself to direct sunlight 

There are only 3 boss fight you will face - though they look monstrous but defeating them is not very hard - to defeat the first boss you need to have plenty of ammo though - In fact in all boss fights you need to use bullets and if you save bullets well the boss fights will be a cake walk.

Overall the gameplay and story is Ok to me and I would give this one 65 out of 100 and recommend to play it at-least once


----------

